# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Relancer workflow persist  l'entre d'un webserviceinputactivity

## Lackap

Bonjour  tous,

Je travaille actuellement sur la persistance de workflow appels dans des web services. J'arrive  persister un workflow simple de type:

Input -> code -> output.

Cependant, je souhaiterais pouvoir persister un workflow de type:

Input_User -> code -> Input_Validation -> Code -> Output.

Mon problme est que je ne saisis pas dans les diffrents articles que j'ai lu (je n'ai pas trouv d'exemple) comment faire reprendre le workflow lorsque l'utilisateur fera le input validation. L'xcution se droule comme cela:

- input de l'utilisateur activant le workflow
- execution du code 1
- persistance du workflow
- worflow devient inactif, attendant le input validation
-> comment reprendre le workflow ensuite en prcisant l'input que celui ci doit avoir recu pour raliser le input validation?

Je prcise que j'ai utilis la mthode Load pour recharger les workflows dans le runtime mais je ne sais pas comment reprendre le workflow en passant l'input_validation. 

Merci.

----------

